# inexpensive fletching jig...



## neill91_maui

grayling jig from cabelas is like 32.99 here is a pic


----------



## mrdux

*jig*

I have one of the gralying jigs i got 4 days ago. It has worked for me...so far... you might run across a Arizona EZ fletcher if you catch on classifies...


----------



## AllenRead

The cheapest jig is the Arizona AAE Fletch III. It's about $18.00 @ Keystone Country Store, but you are restricted to a right, 1 degree offset fletch, no adjustment and not the easiest to use.

Next are the plastic Bitzenberger copies:
Unifletcher @ Kustom King Traditional Archery - $28.00
Bohning's new red fletching jig - $30.00 @ Bass Pro, $25.00 at Keystone 
Grayling fletching jig - about $30.00 

Then the prices go up from there:
Cartel - $38.00 - no helical clamps available
Jo-Jan Monofletch - $40.00
Cabela's three feather fletcher - $65.00
BPE Pro Series - $50.00

Then, what most (me included) consider the best fletching jig is the Bitzenberger, about $68.00

You can do the job with any of these. The differences are durability, ease of set up and accuracy of set up.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mbuemi

If they still make um, go for a Jo-Jan. I dont know the price of them, so they may be more than you want to pay. But they are awefully nice fletchers. I have one that is all metal, with 6 stations. You can get the fletching clips in strait or helical. Very nice setup.


----------



## ucsdryder

Another vote for Grayling. I bought one off AT classifieds for 20 bucks and the thing is awesome. Never fletched an arrow in my life and after a little trial and error I have a dozen beautifulllllll GT with right helical blazers! :wink: 

GM


----------



## woodchuckssuck

should i be looking for straight/right offset or right helical? i shoot a two-prong rest...and wont be putting any money into a new one (if it aint broke dont fix it?) my shooting is getting better day by day, only had the bow a week and a half now  I think im going to be using 3" or 4" vanetechs, i like the longer vane on an arrow, and the vanetech seems to be a good rigid vane (might help me find arrows easier too if i miss the target) 

looks like the grayling might be on top right now


----------



## just8point

I would go to a pro shop and get the arrows you need fletched now. And i would save up money for the jo jan 6 arrow fletcher it will run you about 75 to 90 all depends on where you buy it. it will be worth the wait trust me..


----------



## woodchuckssuck

i dont need anything fancy, i get home from work at 12:30 in the am, and normally up for an hour or so i could slowly re-fletch all my arrows. besides, why pay a pro shop to do something i could do on my own? doesnt make sense...i have 12 arrows even if i had to put 6 out of use for a day id be ok, i can just walk down to the target and get more exercise  im sure i need it lol. 

any ideas on the straight/helical i previously asked about?


----------



## phf

*rest*

If you continue to shoot a prong type rest and a long vane as you talked about, clearance will be critical. I would use no more than 2 or 3 degrees of offset to make sure you clear the rest properly. You may, in the future, try a drop away rest. They give you maximum clearance and awesome accuracy. 
As for the jig, I have a Ez fletch and a grayling and strongly prefer the grayling. I had never fletched an arrow before and in just minutes I was laying down perfect fletches. Make sure you put as small a line of glue as possible on the base of the vane. 
Good luck and post some pics of your final product.


----------



## LastCall

I use a Grayling and have fletched and refletched several dozen arrows with no problems at all.


----------



## white00crow

I use the AAE III I got it for 20 from lancaster and for a prong style rest it will fletch great! I have fletched everything from %in feathers to mini Blazers with no problems! 1 thing I have shot alot of vanes and I always had contact issues with prong stlye rest and 2in blazers so you minght want to shy away from blazers IMHO!


----------



## Buksknr53

You can't beat a Grayling for the money. I have been using mine for about 3 years now and have never had a problem. It's easy to use and gets the job done.


----------



## neill91_maui

me to i have had mine for about a month no probs at all i think it is a good jig for the money u cant bet it


----------



## aggie2000tx

Arizona Ez-Fletcher is around $40.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

I got my grayling from Gander Mountain on sale for $20.99. It does the job pretty darn good. I have used friend's bitzenberger and in my opinion it is worth every penny, but the grayling definitely gets the job done.


----------



## woodchuckssuck

well, im probably selling my spare sightron 6x rifle scope on one of the gun sites i visit (www.rimfirecentral.com for anyone interested in rimfire guns) and might be able to just go all out for the bitz! ill see but it looks like it might be a good idea...now just incase, where is the CHEAPEST place to get both bitz and vanetech vanes? im gonna just get a straight fletcher, i dont need anything fancy im not gonna change to a drop-away rest, i like the set up now, everything fits flush as it is meant to (kodiak oudoors Bow Logic 36) and it shoots pretty good when i do my job!


----------



## LifeNRA

AllenRead said:


> Then, what most (me included) consider the best fletching jig is the Bitzenberger, about $68.00


Save your money for a Bitz! You wont regret it!


----------



## oldstyle

bitz is the best if you can save up more money, for one.


----------



## bbjavelina

*Long term satisfaction is cheapre*

I don't think there is anything such as a cheap jig, and I would guess I've had at least 6 different brands. 

Some things to consider are the ability to replace only one fletch with precision, changing shaft size (skinny carbon, fat carbon, Aluminum, or Axis size), magnet strength, plastic or feathers, and the ability to fletch straight, left or right.

For me, the Bitz is the only way to go.

It's a sizeable chunk of change, but it's ALL you will ever need.


----------



## riverpilot69

Go with the Bitz. Arrows are always better when fletched from the same jig, with the same setting. Uniformity is the key to consistent arrow flight. 
I had some arrows made at a pro shop, and out of 12, only 8 of them flew consistently. I bought a Bitz, and re-fletched them myself, now all of my arrows are perfect. I dont know what type of jig the pro shop used, but I do know that it was a multi fletcher. It could have been the jaggoff that fletched them. I honestly don't know if it was the jig, or the person doing the fletching. One good thing about owning your own jig is you can set up your arrows to fit you, instead of being mass fletched by a pro shop. JMHO.


----------



## woodchuckssuck

soon as i get the money from the scope ive sold, im gonna put an order in for a bitz, and a few hundred vanetec 4" or 3" vanes (not sure which yet?) probably going to get white and flou. green. i seem to like those colors the best  then i gotta figure out which glue to use, i want something fast but easy to use...


----------



## neill91_maui

i use flecth tite platinum it takes about an hour to dry but i like it good luck


----------



## riverpilot69

woodchuckssuck said:


> soon as i get the money from the scope ive sold, im gonna put an order in for a bitz, and a few hundred vanetec 4" or 3" vanes (not sure which yet?) probably going to get white and flou. green. i seem to like those colors the best  then i gotta figure out which glue to use, i want something fast but easy to use...



Hey there, I am glad to hear that you are thinking about a Bitz. Good choice. As for the glue, if you are looking for some thing fast, I would recommend Bohning Quantum XT. It is kind of pricey ($12.00 per 1 oz.) but it sets up in about 10 seconds. I think that is a good thing if you are using a single fletch jig. 1 oz. doesnt sound like much, but it goes a long way. Good luck, and keep us posted on how things are working out for you. Tony :RockOn: :RockOn: 

P.S. Check E bay for your Bitz. That is where I got mine, and I saved a few bucks. Check on this site also.


----------



## Slippy Field

I want a Grayling straight fletcher. I called Gander to get a price but the jackass just hung up on me. :sad: Who else has them?


----------



## neill91_maui

i have a right helial and i love it


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Slippy Field said:


> I want a Grayling straight fletcher. I called Gander to get a price but the jackass just hung up on me. :sad: Who else has them?



You can get the grayling anywhere. On this sight, bass pro shops, cabela's, and just about any archery website. I like ye olde archery shoppe, or keystone country store. The price should range from $24.99-$34.99.


----------



## shootsadiamond

I bought a grayling, worked well but after about 6 dozens arrows the nob is getting stuck and hard to turn(impossible some days) Also if you get glue on it, the plastic does not withstand cleaning well.

So I bought a bitz and I am in love. Easy to use and clean. My bitz cost $68 plus the $27 I spent on the grayling. Cheap is relative.

Also, I have used the $12 fletching glue and loc tite and future glue (superglues) I cannot tell the difference and both hold equally well. Future glue has a brush and easy to apply. Dries in 15 seconds. $1.49 a tube. Now that is cheap.

I can fletch 6 arrrows in about 15 mins but I rarely fletch more than 1or3 at a time. Cant see getting the Jo Jan unless you plan on serious volume or you shoot much better than me and tear them up fast. Then get spray paint and shoot spots. Cheap.

My $.02

Good luck.


----------



## STICK_UM

Sportsman's warehouse sells the BPE flecther for around $25.00
if you get a plastic flecther rub some string or candle wax of the jaws of clamp. this will prevent glue from buliding up.


----------



## woodchuckssuck

thanks for the help everyone, i picked up a grayling at Dick's sporting goods this weekend, saving 30 over the bitz, leaving plenty of money for some vanetec vanes! i just have to order those since no one around carries them. I re-fletched 3 of my carbon express terminator arrows (ones that the vanes were very rippled/ripped/destroyed) and the grayling did a good job. i use loctite gel, and if you use just a SMALL amount the free samples vanetec sent me hold great and look great. Im using a straight clamp with a good bit of offset. i pull the clamp into the arrow for 15-20 seconds, unclamp and move to the next vane, works great  Ill report back on how i like the vanetecs, so far they seem like they will be very durable. 

thanks again for reccommendations


----------



## bonecollector47

i don't get why people would spend $90 on a fletching jig when i can get a half dozen FMJ's with fletchings of my choice on them for $70


----------



## aread

bonecollector47 said:


> i don't get why people would spend $90 on a fletching jig when i can get a half dozen FMJ's with fletchings of my choice on them for $70


Convenience - don't have to take them to somebody else if an arrow needs new fletching

Ability to change fletching - it's fun to experiment - fletching can make a difference.

Cost if you do a lot - I think some shops are charging as much as $4 an arrow. Doesn't take many of those for a jig to pay for itself. This one can vary widely depending on how much you shoot.

Pride in doing it yourself.

I certainly don't have a problem if someone doesn't want to do it themselves. Different people / different choices. It's all good. 

If you think $90 is high to get set up with a jig, don't look at the Aerovan fletching jig. A full setup with that one is about $900.00!!! It's a nice jig though. 

Allen


----------



## volner1

I have a bitz and a grayling like the grayling it does a bigger helical


----------



## ron w

I've been using a grayling for many years. they're basically a high-impact plastic copy of a bitz. they work perfectly fine and set up just like a bitz does, for about half the cost.. you get both 3 fletch and 4 fletch indexes and the 4 fletch index has both common arrangements on it.


----------



## Hurricane

Grayling will work just fine


----------

